# New Tat just hit the street...



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm sitting here enjoying an Opus in Serious Cigar and these babies just hit the shelf. The new La Riqueza! :dribble:

Guess what I'm smoking next?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!

I picked one up the other day and cannot wait to smoke it. Let us know how it is!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*A grape white-owl? J/K, very nice pick-up*


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Give us an early review


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Those look tasty!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Man, I am missing out!!! I need to try it!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Mouth-watering :dribble::dribble::dribble:

CD


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those look amazing .let us know how they are.Very nice score


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

looks pretty hot & tempting!


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

One third the way into this cigar and I'm loving it. Stout yet smooth. Rich but not over powering. Even following the Opus I'm still getting lots of flavor. Burn is nice and even. Ash is holding tight. Good draw. Keep in mind I like heavy cigars. 

At the half way point the flavor is building. This smoke is not for beginners. I can't wait to finish yet I want it to go on forever. Nice bit of complexity to boot.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

We saw them at Dion's shop in Reno (he was just putting them on the shelf when we were there). I was tempted, but we were above our budget for the day on a box of Illusione MK's, so I thought I'd wait to try these out. But they looked and smelled great- can't wait to try one out.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats to funny Cliff, I was just on the Serious website earlier today looking for them! Good to know they have them in.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sure enough they are now on the web. Hopefully he will still have some in next timeI get to make it by.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

they look good


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Very Nice looking sticks....

Can't wait to try one.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## byrdman33 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Looks mmmmm, good!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Those look tasty man!! Great pickup!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Mmmmm.. gotta get me some of these!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Cant wait to try them:dribble:


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

smokinj said:


> *A grape white-owl? J/K, very nice pick-up*


:lol:Grape white owls are nasty. Nice sticks.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Ordering a sampler pack as soon as payday comes.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

oooh, must get one of these....


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

Cliff,

Hope to have one soon. Enjoy them.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

those are sure to be great smokes
good pick up


----------

